# 135 Gallon acrylic tank with two overflows. one in each corner.



## bigd4822 (Mar 5, 2007)

1) What kind of filter system would be use with it. 

2) The over flow boxes are not that big in volume and have one 1" bulk head in each. The go from the bottom of the tank to the top and have 1" slits for the water to over flow.

3) I'm guessing that this would drain in to some type filter and the return or returns would come up the back and over the top? 

4) how much would a filter cost for this set up?

Looking to do fresh water. Thinking Discus


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

depends on if it is fresh or salt..for fresh i would hook up a fluval FX5 to it..a little underpowered ; but it should work out ok..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

bigd4822 said:


> 1) What kind of filter system would be use with it.
> 
> 2) The over flow boxes are not that big and have one 1" bulk head in each.
> 
> ...


bd:

1) A wet/dry.

2) The length of the boxes is probably 30% to 50% the length of the rear wall of the tank.

3) Yes. The water will gravity flow into a filtration sump below the tank and be pumped from the filtration sump back into the tank via a return pump.

4) Depends on what you want.
Some folks use high $ prefabbed filtration sumps.
Some folks use a rubber maid tub or an aquarium for the filtration sump.

Additional Items:

a) You will need to do significant research on the internet for wet/dry filtration systems but regardless of what you read:

a1) The filtration sump should have a capacity of approximately 70 gallons and

a2) The return pump should have a capacity of approximately 1,000 gallons/hour.

b) Whoever has this tank should also have the filtration sump, the return pump, and the tubing, fitting, connectors, etc.

TR


----------



## bigd4822 (Mar 5, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> bd:
> 
> 1) A wet/dry.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Great Reply!!!

They claim to not have a filter for it. Its just the tank stand a canopy. I'm trying to figure out how much I would have to add after the cost of the tank. Right now it seems it would be a lot cheap to just find a complete set up.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

bigd4822 said:


> Its just the tank stand a canopy. I'm trying to figure out how much I would have to add after the cost of the tank. Right now it seems it would be a lot cheap to just find a complete set up.


bd:

How much do they want for the tank?

TR


----------



## bigd4822 (Mar 5, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> bd:
> 
> How much do they want for the tank?
> 
> Tr


250.00 firm


----------



## bigd4822 (Mar 5, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> bd:
> 
> How much do they want for the tank?
> 
> TR


Here it is. I got it for 200.00 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...-tank-picked-up-tank.html?posted=1#post230804


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

bigd4822 said:


> Here it is. I got it for 200.00


bd:

You did good on this one!

The tank appears to be drilled for a wet/dry.

100 to 150 gallons is typically considered the break-over capacity from cannister filtration to wet/dry filtration.

Do you feel like expending the mental energy, time and effort on a wet/dry?
(Obviously IMHO you will be ahead with wet/dry.)

If so do a ton of research on the internet and then start asking questions.

If not several members can give you excellent recommendations with respect to cannisters.

WRT your other post unless you have a ton of experience Angels are preferable to Discus due to water quality as well as temperature issues.

Many types of Angels are very pretty (including Pearlscale which I do not keep).

Please look on Aquabid for a selection: loha as well as others can help with the selection of hardy Angels.


You will also need some bottom feeders:
IMHO Bristlenose Pleco's and Polka Dot Loaches would be appropriate.

Have you considered a planted tank?

TR


----------



## bigd4822 (Mar 5, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> bd:
> 
> You did good on this one!
> 
> ...


A palnted tank is not going to work, I'm going with no substrate.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For no substrate, consider painting the bottom (outside) of the tank black. You can keep plants in pots in a bare-bottomed tank. But only low-light plants unless you have a super marine-quality light.


----------

